# Dead Series 2 worth anything?



## Bigg

Series 240, used to be 80GB, it's dead, but easily revivable with a new hard drive and Instantcake. The service goes with the motherboard, not the hard drive so it still has that... Was bought in 2004 with Lifetime, used for six years and eight months before it died with analog cable.

I can't imagine it's even worth the postage since it doesn't do HD, but I may be wrong...

Not selling yet, just curious if it's worth anything.


----------



## unitron

Bigg said:


> Series 240, used to be 80GB, it's dead, but easily revivable with a new hard drive and Instantcake. The service goes with the motherboard, not the hard drive so it still has that... Was bought in 2004 with Lifetime, used for six years and eight months before it died with analog cable.
> 
> I can't imagine it's even worth the postage since it doesn't do HD, but I may be wrong...
> 
> Not selling yet, just curious if it's worth anything.


Are you certain that the hard drive is it's only problem?


----------



## Bigg

unitron said:


> Are you certain that the hard drive is it's only problem?


I powered it up, it sits on the grey screen, and I took the hard drive out, and tried running Spinrite on it, and it is a complete mess, so I'm pretty sure it's just the HD.

The problem is, it would cost me $102 to put a 320GB drive in and get InstantCake for it, and there's no way it's worth that. It also has the Wireless G adapter, which works great for getting guide data, but not for real-time MRV/ TTG, and all other original cables except for RF.


----------



## replaytv

lifetime Series 2 sell for about $100 with working hard drive, and they sell with broken hard drives too. If U don't want to bother with ebay, put it on craigslist. There are a lot of Series 2 without lifetime laying around(I have about 10) that people like me would love to take the hard drive out of and put on a box with lifetime like yours. message me what U want for it with shipping.


----------



## True Colors

Is this still for sale? If so, how much do you want for everything? Send me a PM.

Thanks,

TC


----------



## oarsman

There are Tivos listed on ebay as non-working and being sold for parts. So yes, there are folks who may need a power supply or motherboard or hard drive from a dead unit.


----------



## shwru980r

Look for an unsubscribed Series 2 on Craigslist and swap out the hard drive with your lifetime unit. I've seen people giving them away or selling for ~$10.


----------



## replaytv

But remember if U are swapping out hard drive that U need to default the hard drive before removing it from the working Tivo before installing it to the Tivo with lifetime. That of course is assuming that U don't have the capability to use Linux to do that.


----------



## shwru980r

replaytv said:


> But remember if U are swapping out hard drive that U need to default the hard drive before removing it from the working Tivo before installing it to the Tivo with lifetime. That of course is assuming that U don't have the capability to use Linux to do that.


You just have to do a clear and delete on the hard drive when you swap the hard drive to another Tivo.

What does "default the hard drive" mean?


----------

